# Buttlöffel wörtlich genommen?



## brando (26. September 2007)

was n das? Buttlöffel einmal ganz wörtlich genommen? hat schon mal jemand so ein Teil ausrobiert? zum werfen doch bestimmt mist oder?


----------



## Reisender (26. September 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel wörtlich genommen?*



brando schrieb:


> was n das? Buttlöffel einmal ganz wörtlich genommen? hat schon mal jemand so ein Teil ausrobiert? zum werfen doch bestimmt mist oder?


 

Es sieht ja schon mal gut aus !!!!

Also einen versuch ist es doch wert !!!!#6


----------



## carphunterNRW (26. September 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel wörtlich genommen?*

Also ich würd mir das Teil nicht dranhängen#c


----------



## Madenbader (26. September 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel wörtlich genommen?*

Es gibt Leute, die darauf schwören. Schau mal bei Nordangler ins Profil und schau Dir seine Homepage an. Der kennt sich mit den Teilen aus und fängig sollen die sein. Ich selber habe damit allerdings noch nie geangelt.


----------



## brando (26. September 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel wörtlich genommen?*

@madenbader: hast du auf den link geklickt? das nordangler Buttlöfel verkauft weiß ich auch und habe mir auch schon welche geholt (und einen Fisch damit in Norwegen gefangen) 
aber das Teil da in der Ebay Auktion ist tatsächlich ein Löffel#c


----------



## Kegelfisch (26. September 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel wörtlich genommen?*



brando schrieb:


> @madenbader: hast du auf den link geklickt? das nordangler Buttlöfel verkauft weiß ich auch und habe mir auch schon welche geholt (und einen Fisch damit in Norwegen gefangen)
> aber das Teil da in der Ebay Auktion ist tatsächlich ein Löffel#c


Hei Brando#h
Geht doch noch |rolleyes! stelle Dir mal vor,der würde 'nen Kuhfuss verkaufen !!! Uwe


----------



## AndreasG (26. September 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel wörtlich genommen?*

Das Ding ist ja zum gruseln!
Ich fische gern mit Buttlöffeln, meine sind allerdings selbstgebaut.
Anregungen zum fischen mit Buttlöffeln findet man bei nordangler, vertrieben werden Buttlöffel z.B. auch von der http://www.gummitanke.de/ und man spart da ca. 48%.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## raubangler (26. September 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel wörtlich genommen?*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Das Ding ist ja zum gruseln!
> Ich fische gern mit Buttlöffeln, meine sind allerdings selbstgebaut.
> Anregungen zum fischen mit Buttlöffeln findet man bei nordangler, vertrieben werden Buttlöffel z.B. auch von der http://www.gummitanke.de/ und man spart da ca. 48%.
> 
> ...


 
Danke für den Tip mit der Gummitanke!
Ich dachte bisher, Nordangler hätte hier das Buttlöffelmonopol....

Muss es überhaupt so eine doppelte Löffelform sein?
Hat jemand schon einmal Vergleichstests mit gekürzten Teelöffeln oder plattgeklopften Kupferrohrstücken gemacht?

Wie sehen Deine selbstgebastelten Buttlöffel denn aus?


----------



## Nordangler (26. September 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel wörtlich genommen?*

Jup werden auch in der gummitanke vertrieben. Allerdings sind die aus Blei. Inwiefern die laufen kann ich nicht sagen. Ger Großhandel läuft über Kruse & Leutner.
Die Firma vertreibt beide. Meine sowie die günstigere Version aus Blei.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (26. September 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel wörtlich genommen?*

Diese Löffelform von ebay wird in Holland gefischt.

Sven


----------



## raubangler (26. September 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel wörtlich genommen?*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Jup werden auch in der gummitanke vertrieben. Allerdings sind die aus Blei. Inwiefern die laufen kann ich nicht sagen. Ger Großhandel läuft über Kruse & Leutner.
> Die Firma vertreibt beide. Meine sowie die günstigere Version aus Blei.
> 
> Sven


 
Mal von der Umwelt abgesehen....
Ist Blei nicht das bessere Material für so einen Grundköder?


----------



## Nordangler (27. September 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel wörtlich genommen?*

Das Blei wird sich wahrscheinlich verformen da es ständig Grundkontakt hat. Der Löffel ist ja relativ dünn. Auch die spezifische Dichte ist anders als die vom Stahl. Der Löffel aus Blei arbeitet daher anders als die aus Stahl.
Für einen der wenig angeln geht mit dem Löffel, ist bestimmt nicht schlecht beraten mit dem aus Blei. Für Vielangler sind die aus Stahl wesentlich besser. 
Bei den aus Stahl hast du zusätzlich die geringeren Gewichte. Bei Blei ist 40 gr. das Minimium, während bei den anderen 35 gr, 27 gr und 20 gr. noch da sind. Hier ist dann das Flattern und damit der Lockreiz wesentlich höher als bei der günstigeren Version.

Sven


----------



## Waldi (27. September 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel wörtlich genommen?*

So zum Gruseln ist das Teil gar nicht. Ich habe mir in Holland genau, eigenlich nur aus Neugier, diesen "Lepel" gekauft und vom Boot aus in Meschendorf sehr gut Platte gefangen. Nur einen größeren Haken habe ich verwendet, um die kleinen zu schonen.
Waldi


----------



## BB-cruiser (27. September 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel wörtlich genommen?*

Moin also so ein asiatischen Suppenlöffel bekommt man auch wenn man nicht aufpasst was einen die eigene Frau aus einen Angelladen in Heiligenhafen so einkauft 7,5 euronen :vwenn man das Dingens in Händen hält kann man sich das lachen nicht verkneifen und meiner Frau mußte ich verspechen auch einmal damit zu angeln  ab wann wird es noch mal dunkel ?


----------



## bacalo (27. September 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel wörtlich genommen?*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moin also so ein asiatischen Suppenlöffel bekommt man auch wenn man nicht aufpasst was einen die eigene Frau aus einen Angelladen in Heiligenhafen so einkauft 7,5 euronen :vwenn man das Dingens in Händen hält kann man sich das lachen nicht verkneifen und meiner Frau mußte ich verspechen auch einmal damit zu angeln ab wann wird es noch mal dunkel ?


 

#6 ...........und wenn Sie ne Taschenlampe hat:q.

Im Ernst, allein die Form (s. I-bay) würde mich vom Kauf abhalten. Nicht mal neben dem Suppentopf würde er liegen.

Immerhin, die Alteisenhändler sind z. Zt. sehr aktiv.

Sers
bacalo


----------



## Reppi (28. September 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel wörtlich genommen?*

Egal welche Form das Teil hat, wichtig ist ja eigentlich nur das er in Grundnähe arbeitet; habe jetzt in Norge auch mit dem Buttlöffel und nem alten "EF-Z" mit nem Gulp dran gefangen.....


----------



## AndreasG (28. September 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel wörtlich genommen?*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Das Blei wird sich wahrscheinlich verformen da es ständig Grundkontakt hat. Der Löffel ist ja relativ dünn. Auch die spezifische Dichte ist anders als die vom Stahl. Der Löffel aus Blei arbeitet daher anders als die aus Stahl.



Dazu kann ich nur sagen:

Das Blei verformt sich nicht, da es auch noch dick beschichtet ist.
Grad die größere Dichte, Blei 11,34 - Edelstahl ca. 8, ist in meinen Augen ein Vorteil bei größeren Tiefen. 
Größeres Gewicht bei gleicher Größe= schnelleres absinken.
Die Fische hat es bisher in größeren Tiefen nicht gestört das der Bleilöffel evtl. anders arbeitet.

Die Preise der www.gummitanke.de werden demnächst, zumindest im Onlineshop, angehoben. Da gab es wohl Unstimmigkeiten. Im Laden bleibt alles beim alten. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## boot (28. September 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel wörtlich genommen?*

Buttlöffel selbermachen geht auch, FZ BLINKER vor dem Blinker eine Bleikugel hinten ein vorfach von 20 cm mit Buttharken fertig und das fängt auch.lg


----------



## Hamburgo (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel wörtlich genommen?*

Resultat Buttlöffel von Gummitanke, heute Hafen Hamburg 47cm und 5 hoch:vik:


----------



## raubangler (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel wörtlich genommen?*



Hamburgo schrieb:


> Resultat Buttlöffel von Gummitanke, heute Hafen Hamburg 47cm und 5 hoch:vik:


 
Wo, wann und wie?????


----------



## Hamburgo (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel wörtlich genommen?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Wo, wann und wie?????


Fischmarkt ,Vorgestern Mittag , langsam den Buttlöffel rangeszupft, gestern hatte ich an der gleichen Stelle eine 42cm Platte und einen 40cm Zander, Ich habe einfach auf den Butthaken einen 5cm Gummifisch gezogen und gaaanz langsam rangezogen.


----------



## chippog (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Buttlöffel wörtlich genommen?*

wollte doch auch mal ein wenig in der plattfischsuppe rumlöffeln. leider kann ich das bild vom oben genannten plattfischlöffel nicht mehr sehen. wahrscheinlich ist es aber so ein teil, wie ich es in holland erstanden habe. vom boot aus lässt sich das bei nicht zu grosser drift und wassertiefe recht gut fischen genau so wie svens löffel. ich habe keine "wissenschaftlichen" vergleichstests durchgeführt, möchte aber behaupten, dass die sich nicht so sehr im erfolg unterscheiden. allein die neugierde der platten will geweckt sein. ein normaler esslöffel täte es bestimmt auch. interessanter sind da wohl ehr die angelbedingungen, sprich strömung, wassertiefe und so weiter. je tiefer und je grössere strömung, desto blei... hingegen vermeide ich so weit wie möglich blei, da ein verlorenes blei zwar billiger zu ersetzen ist, aber andererseits das meer mit schädlichem schwermetall anreichert. skitfiske aus göteborg! chippog


----------



## AndreasG (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Buttlöffel wörtlich genommen?*

Das Thema Buttlöffel aus Blei lies mir keine Ruhe, geht ja auch bald nach Norge. Was dabei rausgekommen ist findet ihr hier, einfach mal runterscrollen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------

